# TV-Tipp: "Handy-Payment"



## Telekomunikacja (8 Juli 2005)

Für alle, die es überlesen oder noch nicht bemerkt haben sollten:
"Handy-Payment" kommt ins Fernsehen: *"c't magazin.tv: Handy-Payment statt Dialer"*.


----------



## technofreak (8 Juli 2005)

siehe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=109885#109885


----------

